#  Erste Hilfe >   Welche Folgen hat Pfefferspray-Einsatz? >

## SilkeSchmidt

Hallo zusammen, 
meine Tochter hat sich kürzlich ein Pfefferspray bestellt. Sie hat sich wohl durch die Medien Angst machen lassen - ist  ja auch egal. Ich frage mich aber, was denn eigentlich ist, wenn sie das  Pfefferspray mal aus Versehen auslöst. Ist dann mit irreparabelen  Schäden zu rechnen oder "nur" mit einer Reizung der Augen? Hab ein  bisschen Sorge, wenn sie damit vor die Tür geht ... 
Und noch eine Frage: Die handelsüblichen Pfeffersprays werden ja alle als Tierabwehrsprays deklariert. Welchen Grund hat das?

----------


## josie

Hallo Silke!
     			 				Die handelsüblichen Pfeffersprays werden ja alle als Tierabwehrsprays deklariert. Welchen Grund hat das? 			 		  
Der Einsatz von Pfefferspray gegen den Menschen  ist in Deutschland nicht legal, er fällt unter das Waffengesetz und  durch die Kennzeichnung als Tierabwehrspray darf er überhaupt verkauft  werden, d.h. aber nicht, daß der Käufer ihn dann auch gegen Menschen  einsetzen darf. 
Im Fall einer Notwehr, wenn man selbst angegriffen wird, oder eine  andere Person, hat man mit keinen Folgen zu rechnen, die Frage ist nur,  ob man es nachweisen kann, daß es eine Notwehr war. 
Wenn der Pfefferspray also aus Versehen losgeht, dann fällt das unter eine gefährlichen  Körperverletzung 
     			 				Ist dann mit irreparabelen Schäden zu rechnen oder "nur" mit einer Reizung der Augen? 			 		  
#
In den Pfefferspray ist der Wirkstoff der roten Chilischote drin und das  führt zu ´massiven Reizungen der Bindehaut, aus geringer Distanz kann  es zu Hornhautschäden führen, das kann wiederrum Wochenlang zu  Entzündungen der Hornhaut führen und wenn diese narbig abheilen, dann  ist das Sehvermögen massiv eingeschränkt 
Außerdem reizt es die oberen Luftweg und das ist vorallem für Asthmatiker gefährlich, das kann bis zum Atemstillstand führen. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie alt deine Tochter ist, aber ein Spielzeug ist der Spray nicht und gerade ein unabsichtlicher Einsatz könnte juristische Folgen haben. 
Stell dir mal vor, derjenige, der den Spray abbekommt, braucht eine Hornhauttransplation, weil die Entzündungen narbig abheilen und der Betroffene nichts mehr sieht! 
Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum er bei uns unters Waffengesetz fälllt und in der Regel "nur" bei einem Polizeieinsatz, zum Schutz der Polizisten eingesetzt wird.

----------


## SilkeSchmidt

Hallo Josie, 
vielen lieben Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, klasse!
Nachdem ich das alles so gelesen habe, werde ich noch mal das Gespräch mit meiner Tochter suchen. Eventuell wäre ein Selbstverteidigungskurs eine sinnvolle Maßnahme, schließlich soll dadurch ja auch das Selbstbewusstsein gestärkt werden. 
Also nochmals, danke!

----------


## josie

Hallo Silke!  

> eventuell wäre ein Selbstverteidigungskurs eine sinnvolle Maßnahme,  schließlich soll dadurch ja auch das Selbstbewusstsein gestärkt werden.

 Das sehe ich genauso, ich habe mal einen Kurs bei der Polzei gemacht, der Vorteil dort war, daß die Trainer Schutzkleidung an hatten, man konnte deshalb das nicht nur theoretisch lernen, sondern das gelernte auch praktisch ausprobieren. 
Das Hauptproblem dabei ist einfach, daß sich die meisten Personen dann nicht überwinden können zuzuschlagen, oder mit zuwenig Kraft, wenn man es "am Mann" ausprobiert hat und dann auch gesagt bekommt, was man noch nicht richtig macht, dann ist das sehr hilfreich.

----------


## spokes

vor allem ist die Anwendung des Sprays nicht einfach. Denn wenn man in der falschen Windrichtung steht, bekommt man das Spray selber ab und hat nichts erreicht, eher im Gegenteil, man hat sich selbst in eine hilflose Position gebracht. Das freut die Täter. Ein Selbstverteidigungskurs ist deutlich effektiver.

----------


## Fragehagen

Mit Pfefferspray verhält es sich wie mit den meisten Waffen, eher wird die Bewaffnete Person geschädigt als der Täter

----------


## LadyOpal

Pfefferspray ist gar keine gute Idee. Wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben, wird man selbst leicht zum Opfer, wenn mal nur die Windrichtung die falsche ist. Außerdem ist es gerade, wenn man in Panik verfällt schwierig mit solch einem Spray sicher zu treffen.
Ich würde eher zu Kampfsport raten. Gerade Wing-Tsun eignet sich besonders gut zum schnellen Ausschalten des Angreifers, ohne selbst viel Kraft aufbringen zu müssen. Der Kampfsport wurde sogar direkt zur Selbstverteidigung der Frau damals erfunden.

----------


## Piscessy

Du darfst Pfeffersprays nicht gegen Menschen einsetzen rechtlich. Deswegen werde die von Anfang an zur Tierabwehr deklariert.

----------


## ricciodimare

Vielen Dank für diese sehr interessante Diskussion! Ich habe mir zwar bislang keinen Pfefferspray gekauft, aber ein Freund hat mir vor einiger Zeit dazu geraten. Der war oder ist sich offenbar auch nicht dieser Gefahren bewusst. Auf jeden Fall bin ich für die Erklärungen in diesen Beiträgen sehr dankbar.

----------


## Shmenty

Also sie sollte vorher sicherheitshalber mal üben, wie sie das Pfefferspray verwendet. Nicht das sie im Fall der Fälle nicht genau weiß, wie sie es einsetzen soll. Wenn sie aus versehen selber etwas verpassen sollte, sollte es zu keinen bleibenden Schäden führen. Falls die Reizung anhält, kann sie ja einen Arzt aufsuchen.

----------

